# Odd Molly Behavior?



## Feathers (Dec 2, 2007)

I've been keeping Mollies for nearly a year, now, and I've never really seen such a drastic change in their behavior from store to tank, really. All the mollies I've picked out in the past were picked because they were among the most attentive of the fish in the tank, and seemed sweet and personable. (Swimming along the front of the tank, responding to finger movements, swimming to the front to check me out when I walk up...things like that are what I look for when I pick out my boys...) I recently picked up a little white molly and a Dalmation molly that was actually impressively large, but very sweet from how he was behaving in the tank. The little white lyretail, also, was very sweet and attentive in the store tank, but both have changed their behaviors now that I have them home.

Both fish try to hide whenever I get close to them, though the Dalmation isn't nearly as bad about it as the little white boy is. The white molly freaks out whenever I get too close to the tank, and goes darting all over the place until he gets tired and sits on the bottom of the tank to get his energy back. The Dalmation still swims quickly away from me, and darts a little bit, but nothing like the white one. In my past bringing-home-Molly experiences, I've never had this happen. I've had fish that didn't swim to the front and that seemed a little wary of me, tops. Never flat-out freaking out like the white guy, or even running away like the dalmation.

When I watch them from afar, they behave much like my other two mollies do... I'm just perplexed why they seemed so cool with me when they were at the store and are now freaking out so much. I got them Wednesday evening, and it's now Thursday evening. It could just be their acclimating to the tank, I figured... but I didn't want to risk it. I think, if there's a possibility that this is a sign of something that I can catch as early as possible, I'd rather be safe than sorry. 

I did a water test today when I got home from Christmas shopping (which freaked the heck out of the white fish...) and all the water levels were fine. There was a little bit of ammonia (.02-.03) but I suspected that could be from the additions of new fish into the tank. If you guys want, I could give the numbers for everything else tomorrow?

For all I know, this could be normal for Mollies and I've just never come across it so far? Maybe I'm worrying for nothing, but I'm fond of these guys. I watched them at the store for a couple days before I decided to get them, so I felt like I knew that they'd be fun to have in a tank...now I'm worried that I just stress them out a ton whenever I come close to them. :sad: 

Any help would be greatly appreciated..!


----------



## Shi Xuan_ (Dec 25, 2007)

Hello,

It is likely that they might not have yet accustomed to their new living environment. 

regards,
Shi Xuan


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah, they probably still need to get used of their new home a little more.

I've got fish that have been scared of me for weeks, and then they eventually learn I mean no harm.

Matt


----------



## Shi Xuan_ (Dec 25, 2007)

Hello,

When the fishes are hungry, they will swim to the front of the tank when you approaches, so you do not have to worry as long as they do not show any sign of diseases.

regards,
Shi Xuan


----------

